#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Υπηρεσίες για Μηχανικούς & Κατασκευαστές από το Spitogatos Network

## Spitogatos.gr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις online υπηρεσίες του Spitogatos Network, του Νο1 δικτύου με ιστοσελίδες αγγελιών ακινήτων στην Ελλάδα [*Spitogatos**.gr** – Tospitimou**.gr** – Spiti**24.gr*], οι οποίες:

- απευθύνονται *σε επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς και κατασκευαστές ή τεχνικές εταιρείες*
- δημιουργούν εμπορικά *αιτήματα για ανακαινίσεις ή ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά* από επισκέπτες των ιστοσελίδων μας

Στις ιστοσελίδες Spitogatos και Tospitimou υπάρχει ειδική σελίδα για την *καταχώρηση αιτημάτων για ανακαινίσεις και τεχνικές εργασίες*, όπου οι χρήστες μας μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν μια φόρμα δηλώνοντας τα στοιχεία του ακινήτου και της εργασίας που επιθυμούν. Αυτό το αίτημα αποστέλλεται αυτόματα μέσω email σε όλους τους συνεργάτες μας και στη συνέχεια εκείνοι επικοινωνούν, εφόσον το επιθυμούν, με τον ενδιαφερόμενο για να προτείνουν συνεργασία.

Δείτε τις αντίστοιχες σελίδες εδώ:
_Spitogatos  - _ https://www.spitogatos.gr/anakainiseis
_Tospitimou  - _ https://www.tospitimou.gr/anakainiseis

Τους τελευταίους μήνες προστέθηκε μια νέα υπηρεσία στο Spitogatos.gr, η οποία απευθύνεται σε *πιστοποιημένους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές*. Οι επισκέπτες μας συμπληρώνουν *αίτημα για την έκδοση ενεργειακού πιστοποιητικού* ώστε να λάβουν προσφορές από το εξειδικευμένο δίκτυο συνεργατών μας. Οι συνεργάτες μας ειδοποιούνται άμεσα με email και επιλέγουν αν θα επικοινωνήσουν με τον πελάτη, χωρίς καμία δέσμευση.

Η σελίδα της αίτησης: https://www.spitogatos.gr/energeiaka-pistopoiitika

Ουσιαστικά, έχουμε διαμορφώσει ένα δίκτυο συνεργατών μέσα από το οποίο οι επισκέπτες έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή με επαγγελματίες σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο βοηθάμε τους επαγγελματίες να βρουν υποψήφιους πελάτες μέσα από τη *δημιουργία ποιοτικών εμπορικών επαφών* από στοχευμένα αιτήματα και εξυπηρετούμε τους χρήστες που ψάχνουν έναν επαγγελματία, με μια άμεση και απλή έρευνα αγοράς.


Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση, μη διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο info@spitogatos.gr

Με εκτίμηση,
Η ομάδα του Spitogatos Network

https://www.spitogatos.gr
https://www.tospitimou.gr
http://www.spiti24.gr

----------

